# Elecocharis sp and Bacopa sp for ID



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of plants I hope someone can put a name to:

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m296/la_rmarquezjr/Eleocharissp.jpg

I got this plant two years ago from a horticulture show. It was being sold as a dishgarden plant but I saw that is was an Eleocharis and bought it. Half stayed in its original pot and soil while the other stayed underwater for more than 6 months. The emerse half died within a week while the submerse half grew well. I have attempted to grow it emerse again. The leaves are 2" long flat and thicker than Eleocharis acicularis.

Emerse form: http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m296/la_rmarquezjr/Bacopssp2.jpg
Submerse form:
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m296/la_rmarquezjr/Bacopasp4.jpg

A friend bought this plant from Hongkong. At first we thought it was Bacopa myriphylloides or reflexa but after growing it submerse, it seems more like a Myriophyllum species. It hasn't bloomed yet. It is a fast-growing and undemanding plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your second plant is a Myriophyllum. I don't know which species.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you sure it's an Eleocharis sp?

Perhaps it is a Littorella or Isoetes sp. That would certainly account for the thicker leaves.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it is an Eleocharis species..When I bought it, it had an inflorescence on some of its leaves just like those on emerse-grown Eleocharis acicularis. And it has runners just like E. acicularis.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi all.

Rod, i think "mrbelvedere138" is right....
I dont think is an Eleocharis specimen.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The second plant looks exactly like my _*Myriophyllum propinquum* _that I had growing emersed in my pond and now I have it in my tank and it looks just like your submersed growth.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Neonfish3, I think you're right. I'm looking for more pictures of Littorella and Isoetes to compare root and leaf structures.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi people.

Rod, from what i search i think "neonfish3" is right: _Myriophyllum propinquum_.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Found it. It is Eleocharis radicans.


----------

